# Sisoft Sandra, Fragen nach Analyse !



## Crazy_down (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi ihr, ich habe Sisoft Sandra bei meinem Rechner durchlaufen lassen und habe da einige tips bekommen. Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich einige Umsätze evtl. könnte ihr mir helfen !

 "AGP Bus wird nicht verwendet oder AGP-Grafikkarte ist nicht vollständig AGP-Kompatibel"
 "Aktuelle AGP-Datenrate ist nicht optimal"

 ( Habe eine ATI Radeon 9600 Pro)

 2. System BIOS : BIOS bietet 'Shadowing'- Funktion, prüfen sie ob diese auch Aktiviert ist.
 Wozu ist die und im BIOS steht nix mti Shadowing, hat es andere ausdrücke ?

 So das wars erstmal ich hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen.

 greetz Crazy_down


----------

